# Mimaki Cutter



## glaker (Nov 18, 2006)

I need some help with this cutter. It is a mimaki cg60-st that I got from a gentleman that is closing shop because of illness. I loaded the drivers from mamaki but it says cable is not connected. I have spent 3 days messing with this, calling Mamaki and have gotten nowhere. Anybody familiar with this cutter. I am ready to throw in the towel.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

What have you tried to do so far?


----------



## glaker (Nov 18, 2006)

The crazy thing is last night I got it to finally cut....but only directly out of corel. It thinks of it as a printer. I had to uninstall the Fine Cut software that is a corel addon. In Fine Cut it keeps telling me the cable is not connected. I've unloaded and reloaded drivers 15 times. I need ti have some sort of sign cutting software work. I will pay to get this to work right I just don't know who to call. I t seems like a simple fix. Also printer is on LPT1 and in fine cut they only list com ports 1-8 for communication. Any ideas on that.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Question.. is it USB supported? Or is it serial and you need to get on right com port as I did. My unit kept this up until I connected it to right come port.I have a JSI cutter.


----------

